# Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische​*http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S3833644/Celler-Angler-retten-tonnenweise-Fische

Dass Angler - und hier muss man gerade Vereine loben - oft zur Stelle sind, wenns darum geht, Fische zu retten bei Hochwassern, Baumaßnahmen etc. ist ja nun nix Neues.

Und das - laut Artikel (s.o.) - im Celler Hafen gleich tonnenweise.

Und zwar als die Fische bei Bauarbeiten in eine tödliche Falle geraten waren ..

Was mir an dem Artikel wirklich gefällt und was in der heutigen Zeit leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist, war die Aussage des städtischen Pressesprechers, Wolfgang Fischer, dass auch weiterhin nach den Baumaßnahmen, die Angler auch in Zukunft im neuen Hafenumfeld wie bisher angeln können.

Hoffen wir, dass nicht wieder Schützerpropaganda oder grüne Politik diesen lobenswerten Ansatz zunichte machen wird!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## jobo61 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische*

Die Fische haben jetzt bestimmt einen Schock!!!, und müssen PTHA und CO. oder wie die Pfeifen heißen wiederbelebt werden:vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (10. März 2015)

*AW: Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische*

Bravo, super Leistung, ein sehr gutes Beispiel für uns alle. 
Daumen hoch und große Anerkennung.


----------



## siloaffe (10. März 2015)

*AW: Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische*

Echt ne super Aktion und ein sehr guter Bericht. 

Da wurde kaum ausgeschmückt um die Zeilen voll zu bekommen, wer wirklich gutes tut brauch halt keinen "Schönschreiberling"


----------



## Kodo-Jano (10. März 2015)

*AW: Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische*

Auch gleich der erste Satz gefällt mir sehr...

"Dass Angler auch Umwelt- und Tierschützer sind...."


----------



## Peter61 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Celler Angler retten tonnenweise Fische*

https://www.facebook.com/argemain?ref=hl


----------

